# Chinese/Asian Libraries?



## mcblocha (Sep 15, 2017)

Any recommendations on ethnic asian libraries or Chinese instrument VSTs?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2017)

I like East West's SILK for those. No percussion. One of their best libraries, and still quite good even though it was released a while back. To me it is their first library that captured their updated approach to sampling.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 15, 2017)

East West Silk is probably the best option.

Alternatively, Chinee kong have a range of different chinese instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

I would love to see a developer offer a comprehensive, high-quality diverse range of sampled chinese instruments, Solo and ensembles, (i.e. similar to what Chinee Kong offers), but in Kontakt format.

'Chinee Kong's' Products use a 32-bit VST player, that requires a 64-bit bridge to work in a 64-bit DAW, that is the primary reason why I didn't bother buying any of Chinee Kong's libraries.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 15, 2017)

Embertone's Erhu is the quintessential Erhu library available in my opinion. Certainly worth checking it out.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 15, 2017)

Koto Nation and Ventus Shakuhachi from Impact Soundworks. Which Asian instruments are you seeking?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see a developer offer a comprehensive, high-quality diverse range of sampled chinese instruments, Solo and ensembles, (i.e. similar to what Chinee Kong offers), but in Kontakt format.
> 
> 'Chinee Kong's' Products use a 32-bit VST player, that requires a 64-bit bridge to work in a 64-bit DAW, that is the primary reason why I didn't bother buying any of Chinee Kong's libraries.



Content just overshadowed this reasonable concern ..... Bian Zhong for sure, then several others ....


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Content just overshadowed this reasonable concern ..... Bian Zhong for sure, then several others ....



Not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate on this ?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate on this ?



Sure ! Very involved with range of Ethnic libraries, and have had good results with Chinee Kong. Their range of classic Chinese instruments is notable, especially Bian Zhong bells. Perhaps there are other sources, but these sounds work well here. I have not seen this set of instruments elsewhere, and now have most of them.

http://chineekong.com/productsmain.html


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Sure ! Very involved with range of Ethnic libraries, and have had good results with Chinee Kong. Their range of classic Chinese instruments is notable, especially Bian Zhong bells. Perhaps there are other sources, but these sounds work well here. I have not seen this set of instruments elsewhere, and now have most of them.
> 
> http://chineekong.com/productsmain.html



I see. 

What DAW are you running Chinee Kong Instruments in ? Are you using the 64-bit VST bridge with no issues in a 64-bit DAW ?


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 15, 2017)

Kong Audio is great, and no need to fear the 32 bit. I have tested 64 bit bridged (which it comes with) in Cubase 9, FL Studio 12.5, Ableton Live 9.7, Maschine 2.6, and Reason 9.5. In Cubase 9 it initially blacklists it, but it still works for some reason. The sounds are authentic. Love them!

Silk is also fantastic. A much quicker and easier library to get around than Kong audio but not as deep.

I also like Ancient Era Persia for SOME eastern sounds. It is definitely rich on sound.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I see.
> 
> What DAW are you running Chinee Kong Instruments in ? Are you using the 64-bit VST bridge with no issues in a 64-bit DAW ?



PC_ Win10 Pro 64 / Reaper latest (v.40). Never an issue ... after many months.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I might give one of Chinee Kong Instruments a try. I use Studio One Pro 3.5.1 , Windows 8 Pro. Also have Cubase Pro 9. 

Hopefully Chinee Kong will update their VST player to a real 64-bit version if that is possible one of these days.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 15, 2017)

They wrote me early this year to tell me that was the plan, but they have been typically quiet since.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I might give one of Chinee Kong Instruments a try. I use Studio One Pro 3.5.1 , Windows 8 Pro. Also have Cubase Pro 9.
> 
> Hopefully Chinee Kong will update their VST player to a real 64-bit version if that is possible one of these days.



Anthony Chou was their Support person back in February, when I purchased most of Kong Audio content. He was most helpful and communicated well via e-mail. Maybe worth trying to reach him and ask about specific concerns to avoid unexpected issues ? Maybe try ... [email protected] .. ?

Was going to pass along further info, but just had older Intel MB Memory Slot #1 failure. Trying to recover, but will try to follow-up.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> They wrote me early this year to tell me that was the plan, but they have been typically quiet since.



Thanks for letting me know.

I'm not sure what is holding them back from going full 64-bit with their VST Player, but it could be that the programming language they used is not yet ready for coding 64-bit VSTs. Which means they might be waiting for the PL developer to have it ready before they can update, or re-write it for 64-bit VST. This could take a long time, so no surprises that they didn't update it since early this year. 

That's why I would really like to see a new developer jump into this specific area, (Chinese Orchestra), and offer a comprehensive Solo, and Ensemble line up in Kontakt format.

I might email Chinee Kong Support to ask about when they expect their true 64-bit VST Player to be released. My guess.... not this year.


----------



## g.c. (Sep 15, 2017)

Don't want to rub anyone wrong here , but "QIN",the Chinee Kong player is now a 32-64 player.
I've used "Kong" in Cubase as a 64 since, I believe , it was Cubase 8 without "j-bridge". And its solid.
But go onto their web site and watch and listen, track reviews, and note the prices, as they are exceptionally good buys. Just try one out, like the Chinee Winds V.I., which is one of there original 2006 libraries.
And if you want to work with it, you can make more out of the programming possibilities in the "Chinee Kong Orchestra", a Chinese V.I. instrument only library developed by Chinese musicians.. I love what I've been able to do with "Silk", but as good as it is, its performance capabilities are overwhelmed by The Chinee Kong instruments options for playing there instruments.
And I agree with 'sostenuto". Anthony Chou and his people are 1st class.
Kong is , for me , one of those niche gems.
g.c.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 15, 2017)

mcblocha said:


> Any recommendations on ethnic asian libraries or Chinese instrument VSTs?



Secret gem : Asian Percussion nki in the Kontakt Factory Library.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

g.c. said:


> Don't want to rub anyone wrong here , but "QIN",the Chinee Kong player is now a 32-64 player.
> I've used "Kong" in Cubase as a 64 since, I believe , it was Cubase 8 without "j-bridge". And its solid.
> But go onto their web site and watch and listen, track reviews, and note the prices, as they are exceptionally good buys. Just try one out, like the Chinee Winds V.I., which is one of there original 2006 libraries.
> And if you want to work with it, you can make more out of the programming possibilities in the "Chinee Kong Orchestra", a Chinese V.I. instrument only library developed by Chinese musicians.. I love what I've been able to do with "Silk", but as good as it is, its performance capabilities are overwhelmed by The Chinee Kong instruments options for playing there instruments.
> ...



Small, yet cool bits ... Anthony clarified Erhu vs Erhu II ... resulting in purchase of both.

Improved description is now a " *_Special Note:_ .." on right-bottom of instrument page.
Nice follow-up


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2017)

If their *Qin Engine* has been updated to 64-bit VST, then that's very good news.

I was under the impression that it still needed a 64-bit Bridge to work in a 64-bit DAW. Which was not encouraging me to purchase any of their instruments up to this point.

I visited their site, and they mention that their QIN Engine is Quote: " _SYSTEM REQUIREMENT:Windows (32/64 bit). 4GB RAM. 6GB disk space. 32/64 bit VST host sequencers compatible" 
_
Although their site also says , Quote : _64-bit Support Powered by JBridge . 
_
Which makes it confusing to know if it no longer needs the JBridge. 


So, I guess this means it is a true 64-bit VST Instrument now, and does not need a Bridge to work in a 64-bit DAW. But still confusing if it really is given their statements above.

I will purchase one of their instruments in the near future to see how I like using their player, and how playable their instruments are.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> If their *Qin Engine* has been updated to 64-bit VST, then that's very good news.
> 
> I was under the impression that it still needed a 64-bit Bridge to work in a 64-bit DAW. Which was not encouraging me to purchase any of their instruments up to this point.
> 
> ...



FYI __ In Kong Audio Folder (in Program Files (x86), there is *Bridge64.dll* file of 337 KB. Not certain what that explains ?


----------



## Ben H (Sep 16, 2017)

Qin engine is still 32-bit. It is just wrapped in a x64 jbridge shell automatically.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2017)

Ben H said:


> Qin engine is still 32-bit. It is just wrapped in a x64 jbridge shell automatically.



Thanks for the info.

I won't be purchasing until they are true 64-bit.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 16, 2017)

Chinee Kong has the most authentic sounding and best programmed Dizi I've ever used, and I've written my fair share of Chinese music.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 16, 2017)

I'll be spending October in Hanoi (my second home) and will probably be sampling a few Việt instruments. Let me know if theres anything you're interested in or need recorded for real.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> Chinee Kong has the most authentic sounding and best programmed Dizi I've ever used, and I've written my fair share of Chinese music.



 Good to hear!! Many enjoyable, productive, memorable trips in 1980's. Xian stands tall _ among normal ( impressive ) entry points ... Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Hong Kong. 
Chinee Kong is impressive, no matter 32 or 64 but.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 16, 2017)

Just to confirm and be clear....Qin is NOT 64 bit. They have paid for a redistributable JBridge wrapper. They were developing a 64 bit dll as of early this year.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Just to confirm and be clear....Qin is NOT 64 bit. They have paid for a redistributable JBridge wrapper. They were developing a 64 bit dll as of early this year.



Thanks for the info. 

I will wait for their true 64-bit VST version to be released. Not interested in using a Bridged VST. It's 2017 and soon 2018.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 18, 2017)

In alphabetical order:

Aria Sounds Xiao Flute (not partial to this myself, but ...)
Evolution Series World Strings Guzheng
Ilya Efimov Bawu
Ilya Efimov Hulusi
Orange Tree Samples Hulusu (freeware)
Soniccouture Guzheng
Soundiron Street Erhu (phrase library, not a multi-sampled instrument)
Spitfire Audio Andy Findon Kit Bag 1 and Kit Bag 2 (some of the instruments are Asian)
Yellow River Gu Zheng

Already mentioned:

Embertone Chang Erhu
Impact Soundworks Koto Nation
Impact Soundworks Ventus Shakuhachi


----------



## vms (Oct 26, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> In alphabetical order:
> 
> Aria Sounds Xiao Flute (not partial to this myself, but ...)
> Evolution Series World Strings Guzheng
> ...


Sonica Koto & Shakuhachi & Shamisen & various percussion
Bela D Spiritual Wind 2
Forest Kingdom II has a Xiao flute

Andy Findon Kit Bag is a bit limiting
They didn't sample the full key-range of Shakuhachi


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 26, 2017)

ISW Shakuhachi is my fave after buying 5 others trying to get that Peter Gabriel Sledgehammer Sound. My old EMU sample sounds like crap ported over.

Chinese Kong is nice stuff.

Still searching for Bruce Lee movie quality Erhu though.
The few I bought remind me of chalk on a chalkboard, and so damn thin.

Need Erhu with Cahones...


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 26, 2017)

"Need Erhu with Cahones..."

-----had to clean off my screen.....if you read Spanish, this will be quite amusing.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 27, 2017)

Evolution Series World Percussion Asia
Embertone Shan Bawu (just released - I have no experience with it)
Best Service Guzheng (I have no experience with this either)
Bolder Sounds Dan Bau and Dan Tranh (Vietnamese Instruments) (once again no personal experience)


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 27, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> "Need Erhu with Cahones..."
> 
> -----had to clean off my screen.....if you read Spanish, this will be quite amusing.
> 
> ...



Tejano slang, like my name.

Still need a grande Erhu though.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 27, 2019)

Cheers lads, I have the list drawn up, now to wait and see if there are any deals over this crazy weekend.

-DJ


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone know if Chinee Kong's QIN engine is finally running as a true 64-bit VST, not using any 32-to-64-bit wrapper ? 

It's 2021. I hope they moved forward to true 64-bit QIN engine, if not I have no interest in their products. My last post on this topic was in 2017, so four years later, any progress ? 

Thanks.


----------



## sostenuto (May 14, 2021)

Dunno, but have many Chinee Kong instruments. Anthony Chou provided excellent e-mail support long ago. Will try to reach him and ask.


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Dunno, but have many Chinee Kong instruments. Anthony Wong provided excellent e-mail support long ago. Will try to reach him and ask.


Thanks. 

I wouldn't bother posting here, if their website was clear about this important detail. But it is surely very confusing, and unclear.


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2021)

I though I could test their QIN player by downloading one of their Freebie instruments, I noticed that it is still 32-bit, deleted the download. I'm not too optimitic that QIN is a true 64-bit Plugin so far. If it was, why is the downloaded freebie still 32-bit VST ?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 15, 2021)

I bought the Yangqin recently and the Qin engine loads up fine in Cubase, which as you know, blacklists everything 32-bit.

I have no idea if it is actually 64-bit or if it is in some kind of wrapper. 

You could write them.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2021)

No word back yet from Anthony Chou. I have 8 Instruments incl Bian Zhong. Qin is still 32-bit _ here.


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> No word back yet from Anthony Chou. I have 8 Instruments incl BianZhong. Qin is still 32-bit _ here.


Thanks. My gut feeling is they are not 64-bit. But rather use a wrapper. 

I will wait to see what they say, I also posted on their forum at KVR , so far no feedback.


----------



## ashX (May 15, 2021)

Anyone know asian choir libraries (chinese, japanese, korean)? I mean not the ones with programmed loops but the ones with ahhhs ohhs etc


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> No word back yet from Anthony Chou. I have 8 Instruments incl BianZhong. Qin is still 32-bit _ here.


The customer service rep who responded to me in January was Shan.
[email protected]
===========
Skype: Live:ds_shan
Mobile/WeChat: +8613902775631
Shan
Kong Audio
China


----------



## sostenuto (May 16, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The customer service rep who responded to me in January was Shan.
> [email protected]
> ===========
> Skype: Live:ds_shan
> ...


Same here. Anthony was Mktg Mgr and perhaps now departed ? Shan just responded to inquiry and no Qin 24-bit todate. Thanked and encouraged this Update as being of key interest. Surely Kong Audio understands this .....


----------



## wxyz (May 16, 2021)

Miss the Matoqin


----------



## constaneum (May 16, 2021)

yea. Chinee Kong isn't 64 bit. mine launched with a wrapper though. Chinee Kong seems quiet. I wonder how they're holding up. The last contest which i've participated and won with the full Chinee Kong instrument was back in Year 2013 and pretty much nothing new from them ever since. No more contest and new / updates sounds ever since. Even though they still sound good and extremely dry, you may wanna consider "investing" on something which is more recent and has higher industry surviving rate.


----------



## constaneum (May 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. My gut feeling is they are not 64-bit. But rather use a wrapper.
> 
> I will wait to see what they say, I also posted on their forum at KVR , so far no feedback.


You may wanna consider this sample developer. offering a few oriental instruments and they sound pretty good. a bit pricey though. https://www.threebodytech.com/en/


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 17, 2021)

ashX said:


> Anyone know asian choir libraries (chinese, japanese, korean)? I mean not the ones with programmed loops but the ones with ahhhs ohhs etc


The only thing I know about is the Mongolian quartets in Strezov's JADE ETHNIC ORCHESTRA.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 17, 2021)

So much has happened since this post was done in 2017. At that time the only Asian theme libraries were CHINEE KONG and EastWest's SILK. At that time, the most authentic source was arguably CHINEE KONG--I don't think that is still the case anymore. Two libraries have been released in the last year and at least one more is likely to come out this year. These include:

*Strezov Sampling*'s JADE ETHNIC ORCHESTRA
*Orchestral Tools'* PHOENIX ORCHESTRA

Coming:
*Native Instruments*; Based on the YANGQIN freebie, it seems certain that NI will bring out an Asian-themed Discovery Library--probably a Chinese one.

Hopefully Coming:
*Eduardo Tarilonte*: He is hinting that an Asian library is one of the things on his to-do list. 
The many Asian instruments in NADA suggest it has passed his mind.

While there have always been some solo instruments available, including a lot of Guzhengs. there has been a massive step forward recently in what has been made available outside of China.
In my opinion, the very best Chinese solo instruments available now come from two Chinese developers: Three-Body Audio (Xiao, Dizi, Hulusi, Suona, Xun, and Yangqin) and AmpleSound (Pipa, Guzheng, and Qudi aka Dizi). While Kong Audio hasn't done anything with their instruments in years, these companies are on the cutting edge of today's virtual instrument technology. 

However, the above libraries are extremely expensive. You can get all of SILK (and it is still a superb library) on sale for around the list price of Ample Sound's Qudi. JEO is an absolutely tremendous deal. PHOENIX allows you to buy a la carte, which is nice. Based on the Yangqin, the NI Discovery series is also shaping up to be something very special.

I don't think we've seen the last Chinese or Asian theme library. I think that the fact that these libraries exist will only increase people's interest in Chinese music and the sounds of these instruments and make them want more. Just imagine the impact of the free Yangqin on all the musicians who never encountered a single solo Chinese instrument before. 

And I expect Three-Body Technology and Ample Sound will be coming out with more in the future.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 30, 2021)

The Native Instruments Asian instruments library was just released:








EAST ASIA


EAST ASIA captures the authentic sound of traditional Chinese, Japanese, and Korean instruments, in an intuitive KONTAKT instrument for modern productions.




www.native-instruments.com





upgrade from Yangqin 79€

Melodic instruments:
China: Dizi, Erhu, Guzheng, Guqin, Pipa, Yangqin, 
Japan: Hichiriki, Koto, Shakuhachi, Shamishen, Shō
Korea: Ajaeng, Daegeum, Gayageum

Percussion instruments:
China: Bangu & Bangzi, Dabo & Naobo, Daluo & Xiaoluo, Hua Pen Gu & Xiao Tanggu
Japan: Kane, Kakko, Ko-Tsuzumi & O-Tsuzumi, Miya-Daiko, Okedo-Daiko, Shime-Daiko, Shōko, Tsuri-Daiko
Korea: Jing, Kkwaenggwari, Samul-Buk & Sori-Buk, Samul-Janggu & Sanjo-Janggu, Sogo

38 melodic and percussive instruments from China, Japan, and Korea

Download size:26 GB (about 45 GB uncompressed)


----------



## mscp (Jun 30, 2021)

Sonica Instruments --- my favourite ;
Strezov's JADE ; 
OT Phoenix ; 
Soniccouture ; 
and more...

It really depends what you're looking for...


----------

